# Stallion Housing



## CatResearchStudent (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Some of you may already know that I am a Research Student studying stallion management.
After conducting a survey into management I am looking for further information on some points.
How are your stallions housed? In a stallion block, isolated, amongst other horses, not housed at all? 
Can they interact at all with other horses, eg touch, smell, see? 
Why did you choose this management method and would you do it differently given the option?

Thanks
Cat


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Our young stallion prospects (yearlings usually). Get turned out with the crabby, preggo broodmares. They learn manners quickly, and are also getting herd skills and getting to interact. They are usually put out there for a few months, and are almost always at the bottom ranks of the pecking order. 

When they are 2 they are turned out with the geldings to mingle and interact and be a horse. The same thing as they get older from there. 

The WORST thing a person can do is to completely isolate a stallion from other horses....he is a horse still so should be treated one. Ours have their own pen, but they can still see and touch other horses (there are a couple geldings penned between them so they have no contact with them). 

Because how do you expect them to act when you take them someplace and there is all kinds of stuff going on, with passing horses, ect. They are gonna be overwhelmed and harder to work with because they won't know how to react. 

I see more troubled stallions that are horrid because their owner tries to isolate them from what is natural to them, and it just causes more problems.

So when we do have a stud, they get treated like any of the other horses. They get turned out with the geldings, they can see and interact with other horses, ect.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My BO's stallion is in a large pole fenced corral, with extra high fences and optional electric tape. she built it in the event of a very rambunctious stallion(which she had at the time, who has since passed away). he has 24/7 access to his own clean stall in the barn. due to the fact that he's very easy going and respects fences, he also has a small treed pasture all year, and a large pasture in the summer. 

his pastures share fences with the main herd, so he has constant interaction with all the other horses. he also has geldings in with him all winter for company, as well as a goat. Depending on his breeding schedule he also gets to live with his bred mares in the summer.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My Stallion is usually kept in a 3 acre pen with and is able to see and interact with several mares.
Now that I have moved to another property I own while my house is being renovated . Star is kept in a 1/4 acre pen with the ability to see and touch "his" mares that I brought with me. It is a 6 FT metal pen. No geldings are allowed in or near his pen after he savaged one when his gate was left unlocked one night. Shalom


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

My herd stallion always ran with the entire herd full time. I prefer that as it is a more natural environment. He was raised with geldings, so there were no issues.

My secondary stallion, who I brought into the herd later, so couldn't run with the other stallion and the geldings, I kept in a paddock with a 6 1/2 foot steel oilfield pipe fence - probably similar to db's, although I also used a 4 foot step-in electric fence outside the stud pen at a 2 foot gap from the pipe fence, to permit touching, but no hanky-panky. db learned that trick too late...:rofl:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Faceman I know your a republican but are you really an elephant. You never forget anything do you. LOL Good call my friend. Shalom


----------

